# Solved: Setting up a repeater



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi guys. My parents have a largeish house and their wireless router is at one end, their living room in another. They barely get signal in the living room (understandable). Dad bought a Netis WF-2404 4-in-one for the "repeater" feature. Their existing router is a Linksys WRT160nV2. I spent several hours this morning trying to get them to play nice with each other, but nothing doing. I tried following Netis' instructions and struck out, tried fiddling with this and that, nothing. 

Can someone break it down for me, explaining how to get this setup going?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

for a repeater , you usually log into the repeater unit and set to the correct application, repeater/extender etc depending on the options
you should then be able to find the wireless signals being broadcast and select the one you want to extend - and some other basic settings

I will need to find a manual to look at that particular unit

edit
http://thegioiwifi.vientin.com/uploads/file/40_Cataloge_WF-2404.pdf
looks like it has repeater mode

http://www.vientin.com/uploads/product/1298012172_2404-CDN.pdf

site survey - is the usual way to select the wireless you want to extend - but i can only see a tab and no instructions

Edit - found the manual
http://www.vientin.com/uploads/product/1298012172_2404-HDSD.pdf

but no instructions for setting up in repeater/extender mode - do you have instructions

so we may need to do this the hardway and see some screen shots

can you show a screen shot of the site survey tab

also we need to find the dropdown that sets the device as an extender

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

We have the same manual that you linked to. Interestingly enough, when we get into the router, it does not appear like it does in the screenshots in the manual. All the menus are moved into a tree on the left side, and there is no "site survey" now. I'm a bit busy (not planning to go back to my parents' til Wednesday morning) but when I do I can get screenies then. 

There was an "AP Scan" button which, when used, did pick up the network in use and supposedly configured itself to use it. And yet it still would not connect even when given the proper information (key, etc).


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect a revision change on the firmware and the manual not updated

maybe a WPS issue - or the router was not setup in repeater/extender mode -


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Quite probable on the firmware change. There is a spot to change what mode it's in (AP, repeater, etc) and I switched it to repeater mode. It says repeater but - yeah, nothing. SSID matches, they're on the same network (2.1 and 2.90)... What else? Security settings are the same - same key, etc. (Interestingly, we tried temporarily taking down the security just to see if that was the problem - and it still wouldn't connect.)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on wednesday , a few screen shots etc - not sure what timezone you are in , i'm UK


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay. For a complete picture: Router 1, the existing router, is a Linksys WRT160nV2. New router (that we want to be a repeater) is a Netis WF-2404. There are 2 desktop computers which connect to the Linksys router via Ethernet. They also have a laptop and 2 tablets, all of which are wireless. The attached photos below are the "status" screen of the Netis interface.

The WAN tab has a "wired access" and "wireless access" option. When Wired is selected, it can be set as a repeater (visible in second picture) but if wireless is chosen, it is AP only. I was not able to get many screenshots this time because I was crunched for time. The AP scan does pick up the Linksys' network (labeled Dennis in the 2nd picture) and appears to configure correctly to it, and yet when we unplug the repeater and move it down the hallway to test, there is no signal boost, as if the repeater isn't even there.

We tried both the same channel, tried one on 6 and one on 11... DHCP is turned off on R2 (the Netis). R1 starts at 192.168.2.1; we tried to set R2 to 192.168.2.2, but when I did that, it would no longer get into the interface at all and had to be reset back to 192.168.1.1. (I read somewhere to set the routers to 2.1 and 2.2, then set R1 to hand out DHCP starting at 2.3, which is why I did that.)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

wanted to see options to use as an extender in the configuration pages


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Am aware - have asked to have the repeater dropped off here in the morning so I can get more in depth screenshots. I was on a time crunch and could only get those two. There isn't much to see though - will chime in with more info when I have it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have mainly used edimax 
and the wireless configuration uses the term 
universal repeater - to extend the wireless
others i have seen use the word extender

a wireless access point (AP) is a device that allows wireless devices to connect to a wired network - and i'm not if that is the extender setting on that router 
it maybe worth a call to the manufacturers support line

heres some examples of repeaters - they all have in the dropdown mode - repeater or extender

http://www.edimax.co.uk/images/Image/FAQ/Wireless/EW-7416APn/EdimaxRangeExtenderInMac.pdf
http://www.engeniustech.com/resources/ERB9250 Quick-Start Guide _Oct 7 2010 release.pdf
http://www.tp-link.com/en/article/?faqid=357
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/set-wre54g-range-extender-home-network/


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

In this case the word "repeater" is used, not extender. And I WOULD call the manufacturer, except I am deaf. I could try by relay but that takes 3 times as long as a regular call and would drive everybody nuts. That's why I decided to try here first. My dad is dropping off the repeater for me to babysit for the next couple days, so I will be able to get lots more screenshots for you in a few hours. I'll come back with more.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok - and i assume you have a wireless network we can extend/repeat


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

I do. However, the routers here and there are different. Also, the stupid thing would not let me change the address from 192.168.1.1 to anything else. It would go to reboot, then refuse to let me in again under either the default OR the new one. I had to use the "reset" button on the back of it to reset to 192.168.1.1 to get screenshots.

This is what happens when I connect the Netis to my roommate's laptop and choose Wired Access under WAN --->









Leads to... this on the Wireless Settings panel -->









as you can see, Repeater is selectable.

However, if Wireless is selected, this happens:










So, I went to this screen --->










And hit AP Scan, connected to my wireless (Horizon) and hit save. Went to change the security to match the other router (I didn't enter pw for the screenshot, just in case, but it was entered before I hit save) -->










And the status screen looks like this after all that. --->










Now what?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so select repeater in the dropdown 

then what happens ?


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

This is what comes up when the Network is selected as Wired and REpeater is selected


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

and then AP Scan to find the network to connect to - also needs to be on the same channel as the wireless you want to connect to


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Already found the network to connect to (Horizon) you saw it in the last picture. They are both on channel 1. Nothing; what next?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so now you have a signal called netis from the repeater 
and its connected to Horizon
both on channel 1

lets see an xirrus screen shot - also what security is on horizon and what is in netis

lets see WDS screen shot
and wireless advance and DHCP all on netis

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Horizon and Netis are both set to WPA2-Personal with AES, and yes I've checked to be sure they have the same key. I installed Xirrus and got a screenshot, and noticed that the netis shows as having no security, so I went back to Netis and checked - sure enough, didn't save. It appears as this:










I clicked the dropdown box and got repeater, then filled in this:










But when I hit save and then reboot as it requires, it goes back to the original (i.e. shows as AP, no security, etc).

This is the xirrus screenshot. the one right under Horizon (listed as nondisclosed) is actually the netis (I right clicked on it and it locates as the netis)










And as requested


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we need to get the passwords the same 
BUT
what happens if you now try and connect to the netis wireless - how are you connected to the netis router - by cable with a fixed IP ?

will it save as 
repeater 
and authentication
NONE
?
ist screen shot


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

The passwords are the same, or they are when I enter them - and it just won't save it. Like I said, I entered the pw, hit save, rebooted as it asked me to, and then it just went back to AP again. 

I have an ethernet cable hooked up between the router and the laptop. I unplugged the ethernet and the laptop connected to Horizon and netis disappeared entirely. I honestly can't tell if the netis router is boosting signal because the existing signal was good before.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I honestly can't tell if the netis router is boosting signal because the existing signal was good before.


 at this stage just need it to get the repeater to stay available and save ..

dont worry about extending - once we get it running we can move and test extending

will it save in repeater mode with no security

it should broadcast netis even if not connected to horizon

i wonder if its faulty if it wont save - will it save anything ?


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

If I select Wired Access and then go to Wireless it can be put into Repeater mode and save in that, with no security, and broadcasts now as netis (the SSID broadcast was turned off) - I then unplugged the ethernet cable again - it shows right under Horizon now as netis. But again, I don't even know if it's actually repeating anything.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> But again, I don't even know if it's actually repeating anything.


 dont worry yet

can you connect to netis wireless ?


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

I told the laptop to connect to it. It asked for the key, which I provided. After sitting on "identifying" for a while, it shows "connected" to netis, with no internet access.

The other thing I need to point out - it was mentioned earlier but a while back - the Horizon router has a MAC filter list.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> the Horizon router has a MAC filter list


 then you need to apply the mac filter to the extender as well or remove the filter for the time being as a test

also now you connected post an ipconfig /all from netis and also when connected to horizon

make sure we know which is which

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

This should work for all windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

then type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

There were 2 addresses in the MAC filter (for the two laptops we had/have) on Horizon. I input both of those into the Netis MAC filter. Do I need to put the MAC address for Horizon on Netis, and vice versa?

NETIS ipconfig:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : J-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-B7-0D-81-9D-20
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6117:6b87:aa65:eba3%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 28, 2013 2:22:31 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 01, 2013 1:09:42 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 329037581
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-E7-74-FF-C8-60-00-D6-84-A7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-60-00-D6-84-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{98DE6325-8964-4FB8-B560-E2F3FDCB1712}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2AA45F19-7638-4090-ACB4-1629FA22EE15}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

HORIZON ipconfig


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : J-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-B7-0D-81-9D-20
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6117:6b87:aa65:eba3%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 28, 2013 3:10:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 01, 2013 3:10:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 329037581
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-E7-74-FF-C8-60-00-D6-84-A7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-60-00-D6-84-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.wa.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2AA45F19-7638-4090-ACB4-1629FA22EE15}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:85a:e44:bc46:e76d(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::85a:e44:bc46:e76d%14(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> There were 2 addresses in the MAC filter (for the two laptops we had/have) on Horizon. I input both of those into the Netis MAC filter. Do I need to put the MAC address for Horizon on Netis, and vice versa?


 not sure 100% - can you disable for now

DHCP is not setup on the netis - correct ?


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, mac temporarily disabled. Dhcp is not set up.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

interesting you are getting ip of 3 and 101

log into the horizon router whats the dhcp start and range ?


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought it was a bit odd too. The dhcp start on Horizon is 192.168.1.100 and max users is 50.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the LAN settings on the netis - i dont think 3 is correct 
do you have another PC you can test using the horizon router


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

We have 2 desktop computers, one tablet, and one laptop. The 2 desktop are connected to Horizon via ethernet; the other 2 are wireless. Checking LAN settings...

On Netis, opening Network and clicking LAN tells me the IP is 192.168.1.1. Doesn't tell me why it's assigning .3...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the other interesting thing is the DNS is different, but maybe OK

so on any of those PC - maybe a wireless an a ethernet connected - would you so an ipconfig /all - no need to post 
just the ip address

now with your laptop connect to the netis lets try and ping the other two PCs

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

This should work for all windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

then type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens
ns

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is the IP address of the other two PCs shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
for example
 PING 192.168.1.10x

Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

I am ready to strangle this thing. 

This computer I'm on lists as 192.168.1.104. (Desktop, ethernet)

Pinging the desktop IP yields nothing. Since the two routers have the same IP (192.168.1.1) I tried changing the Netis IP to 192.168.1.2. Weellll. I hit save, reboot - and now it will not let me into the interface at all, either on the default or on the new IP. The only thing I can think of is to hit the reset button on the back. I'm starting to think this thing is just broken somewhere and needs to be returned.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'm starting to think this thing is just broken somewhere and needs to be returned.


 maybe or a simple setup we are both missing out on 

maybe a call to netis 1-626-810-5866
http://www.netis-systems.com/en/FAQ...kword=keyword&input.x=39&input.y=15&ifsrh=yes


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

I cannot call them. I am deaf. Dad does not know enough about technological ANYTHING to be able to follow anything they try to tell him unfortunately, which is why he turned this whole mess over to me. 

All right, so if we have an IP conflict between the two routers due to the default IP... what if we keep the netis on 192.168.1.1 and change Horizon to something like 192.168.1.2 or 2.1? What happens then?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> All right, so if we have an IP conflict between the two routers due to the default IP... what if we keep the netis on 192.168.1.1 and change Horizon to something like 192.168.1.2 or 2.1? What happens then?


 put the netis out of the dhcp range of the horizon - 192.168.1.200 
but i have not had to change the lan on an extender/repeater - but then normally on a different ip - like 192.168.2.1 
not that it matters

not sure why you where getting an ip of .3 off the netis - if the DHCP is OFF it should use the horizon router



> I cannot call them. I am deaf.


 or yes we have been there - sorry

will take a lot longer , but maybe worth - getting the item replaced OR 
email and ask for specific instructions 
[email protected]


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Changed netis to 192.168.1.200... but now suddenly Horizon has disappeared. It does not show up on the laptops or the ap scan.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> but now suddenly Horizon has disappeared.


or xirrus  
changing to 200 should have no impact


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Nope, does not appear on Xirrus, laptop network, or the ap scan. Trying to access the Horizon router from my desktop doesn't work anymore, but I can still get online. I don't even know what's going on right now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

strange that should change - you are sure you have changed the settings in the correct router - ?


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes. I didn't change IP on the Horizon at all. I changed the Netis to 192.168.1.200 after having to reset the modem (Again); went to AP scan for Horizon and it doesn't come up anymore. Went back to desktop to check, and now nothing.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Yes. I didn't change IP on the Horizon at all. I changed the Netis to 192.168.1.200 after having to reset the modem (Again); went to AP scan for Horizon and it doesn't come up anymore. Went back to desktop to check, and now nothing


 very strange - maybe a coincidence
do a powecycle

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay. Horizon is back. Did ap scan. Selected and saved. It gives option of 20 or 40 mhz, not sure if it matters which to choose there, it auto selects 40. Dhcp is off. Did a cmd ping to 192.168.1.104 (this desktop) and this time, it actually returned the ping.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are we talking about the horizon or netis 


> It gives option of 20 or 40 mhz


 whats the horizon set to - often referred to wide or narrow band on the wireless - i would set to 20mhz



> Did a cmd ping to 192.168.1.104 (this desktop) and this time, it actually returned the ping.


 so a pc connected to the netis wireless can ping a pc connected to the horizon router 
correct

if so we look like we are in business

ipconfig /all from a netis connected pc and from a horizon connected pc

or have you now got internet on a netis connected pc ?


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

I actually do not know what the Horizon is set to - there doesn't seem to be a setting for that.










that's the only place to select channels or anything like that, advanced settings doesn't say anything either. I'll switch it to 20. And as far as I can tell, laptop connected to netis can ping my desktop, connected to Horizon. There is no internet on the laptop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> There is no internet on the laptop.


 ok

again lets see two ipconfig /all - one from netis connected pc and one from horizon connected pc

the fact it can ping is good

out of interest from a netis connected pc do these pings

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

This should work for all windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

then type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmm. Noticing something here: 


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kim-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-3D-7E-4D-E2-28
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9865:be76:b73:42d8%17(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 28, 2013 4:12:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 01, 2013 4:19:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 349453694
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-5C-F8-13-00-24-8C-69-E5-2E
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-70-5A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::69c7:517e:9b8f:7d62%16(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352845863
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-5C-F8-13-00-24-8C-69-E5-2E
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C7430D0D-198A-469E-B759-4C351C2E3042}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.wa.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

And...


Now, for the hell of it, I tried google. It came up. At this point ethernet was plugged in to the laptop. I unplugged the ethernet, no internet. Plugged it back in, checked, and netis was set to wired access. I swapped to wireless access, let it reboot - and unplugged the ethernet again. And google now comes up. I appear to have internet on the laptop.

except I am now thoroughly confused. I'm trying to figure out how to replicate this on Dad's computer... we did so much I can't keep track.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> except I am now thoroughly confused. I'm trying to figure out how to replicate this on Dad's computer... we did so much I can't keep track.


 yes - i would just make a note of all your settings and then try @ dads 
BUT lets get some info

an ipconfig /all from a PC on netis and on horizon

also you still have no security on the netis - so that needs to be added - and at this point it maybe worth trying the same ssid name as well - that should mean seamless moving from one router to the other

BUT first with a laptop connected to horizon you need to find an area that shows about -60 to -50 on xirrus 
now take the netis to that location - now move further away to a signal from the netis of about -60 - and see what reading you get for horizon 
then you should see the extender work

also I think the powercycle may have helped

oh and i'm in UK timezone and its gone 1am - so i will be calling a night pretty soon and drop off the forum


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : J-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-B7-0D-81-9D-20
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6117:6b87:aa65:eba3%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 28, 2013 4:40:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 01, 2013 4:22:11 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.200
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.200
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 329037581
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-E7-74-FF-C8-60-00-D6-84-A7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.200
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-60-00-D6-84-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.wa.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{98DE6325-8964-4FB8-B560-E2F3FDCB1712}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Horizon in the last post, this one is netis

Trying to add security... and I noticed something a bit interesting. As I went to change security and begin recording what I changed, I noticed this:










Yes, that says access point, not repeater, and yet internet. And it's definitely connected to netis. About to try the moving thing.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Yes, that says access point, not repeater, and yet internet. And it's definitely connected to netis. About to try the moving thing.


 OK interesting

take a screen shot of every screen - so at least you can look at those at your dads and see if anything changes


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

I do appreciate, btw your willingness to sacrifice sleep to help a noob like me.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i was hoping to see the horizon at that level but the netis much higher 

>> horizon - say distance to laptop 20/30ft (-60) >> netis then picks up the -60 and repeats at *-20 )>> distance to laptop 20/30ft from netsis & 40/60ft from horizon >> netsis -60 and horizon -90 

as it is theres not a lot of difference between the two signals - almost like the two routers are in the same place

calling it a night now - but keep posting anything , i will pick up tomorrow afternoon PM uk time


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

I know, I noticed that. I thought it was odd, too. Horizon is situated in our living room - for this test I was about 30 feet down in my roommate's room. The Netis was plugged into an outlet halfway between the router and the bedroom so I didn't see a boost. I don't get it either. I'm wondering if the netis is just not very powerful. As it is, at Dad's place, the distance from router to living room is greater than the distance demonstrated here, so if it is a power issue, I will need to find something stronger.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I didn't see a boost.


 no, if you where nearer the netis I would have expected a better signal

the wireless signal from the netis will be what ever strength the netis uses and so whichever mode its in wont / or should not make much difference

if you put the two routers next to each other - lets see an xirrus screen shot then and compare the signals

edit

coincidently, i have just been to a repeater (edimax) and the signal on that device was below -80 even when 3ft away - so we sent that one back 
hence the xirrus test

remember the netis is just picking up the signal from horizon and then using its own wireless to move on - its not really boosting the horizon signal at all 
just repeating


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

Going to try the routers next to each other, see what's going on there.

As far as the signal... I'm thinking of something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122483 For my parents' house would be better than the Netis. It certainly looks like it'd be less of a pain to get set up.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I also noted that netis unit - was discontinued on the web site - not sure how long ago you purchased

i have no experience of that device , in the UK I have setup a couple of edimax - very simple and also have one of the older versions myself
EW-7228APn
http://www.edimax.co.uk/en/produce_detail.php?pd_id=348&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=5 
and had good telephone support from them - But I am in UK
Also the email support has been very good
and the unit was on amazon for £16

I think this is the US site http://us.edimax.com/
http://www.edimax.us/html/english/products/list-extender.htm

there is another version of the device you posted and its a Huawei , avoid that, as been seeing lots of issues setting that up


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

wanted to let you know, I spoke to Dad and explained the problems we were having, and suggested the Edimax as an alternate solution. He decided to go with it. Bah, so much for all that trouble. Thank you for helping though!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome , hopefully the edimax will work ok for you


----------



## sevenday (Jul 3, 2010)

It better! lol.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

should do - same settings really

universal repeater
20Mhz
same channel as main router

make sure you *apply* the changes -

user manual here if this is the model purchased
http://www.edimax.com/images/Image/manual/Wireless/EW-7228APn/EW-7228APn_Manual_v1.1.pdf


----------

